# Bad Taste In Mouth



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi all. The last couple of days I have had a really foul taste in my mouth. Not all day. It comes and goes. But hell it is foul. Iam wondering if IBS could be the cause, although I've never had this ghastly taste before.I was diagnosed with GERD recently so maybe that is the cause. I visit the dentist regularly so doubt if it's a dental problem.Have a good day everyone.


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah, I get that from time to time.....although it seems like it's more in the winter. I have it now, in fact. I also have reflux problems, but only when I have IBS flare ups. The taste is awful and sometimes I can even smell it...ugh. I also have sinus drainage most of the time, which only exacerbates the nastiness.


----------



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi poboyross. That's interesting. I also have a reflux problem and on occasions have sinus trouble. Yep, the taste is awful and I wonder if people can smell it. Golly Gee, if it doesn't go away I will have to see the doc. It's weird because I haven't eaten or done anything different and I've had the reflux problem for months and IBS for a few years and this hasn't happened before.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi ~If you have GERD, that's possible... A good way is to use a wedge pillow during sleep or whenever you lay down, so your head/upper torso is elevated and the acid won't come up as much. Are you on any meds to treat the GERD? It's so worth it to take the meds -- my quality of life has been so much improved after I started having mine treated and made the lifestyle changes.


----------



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Cherrie. I was actually thinking an extra pillow under my head might help. Thanks for that. Yes, I am taking meds for GERD and they have really helped. I feel like a new person. Naturally I have to watch what I eat......like no spicy or fatty foods but I definitely have a new life since taking the meds.I know I say it over and over but, I thought I was the only one in the world with GERD and IBS.Thanks again for your advice. Enjoy your day.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Cherrie, I tried using a wedge pillow, but I have arthritis in my neck and upper back and it's just too painful to use it. I need to turn on my side often, and I just can't sleep on my side with the wedge. I tried, because the wedge cost me a fair amount. But...just too uncomfortable. I'd rather sleep in a recliner than use the wedge. Too bad. Wish I could use it.So, although I know using several pillows doesn't work as well, that's the best I can do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

I have IBS-D and also bad acid reflux (GERD) and I get sinus drainage too from time to time.I use to get bad taste's in my mouth too , so I told my dentist , and you know what he told me , it is your TONGUE that smells .He said to brush your tongue 3 times daily after meals when you brush your teeth.So I tried that , and for me , it helps alot.Give it a try.


----------

